# bio wheel



## Xenocobra (Sep 6, 2003)

are bio wheels as good as people say
and would one be good for a 30 gal.
thanks


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I have an emp400 on my 30 gallon and it works well. Personally, I like ac500 for a power filter more just because they are quieter. Emps give you that trickle sound and the filters also seem to make noise sometimes.


----------



## chomper (Sep 23, 2003)

bio wheels are excellent, however stick with the emperors. the smaller ones without the spray bar tend to stop spinning after it gets aged..


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

they make an emp 280 which would probably be alright for a 30 depending on whats going it there and if money is tight. I like emp filters.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Xenocobra said:


> are bio wheels as good as people say
> and would one be good for a 30 gal.
> thanks


 Yes they are. They give you the biological filtration a tank needs. An Emp 400 will work really well in your tank.







It will keep it crystal clear.


----------



## 808homegrown (Sep 4, 2003)

i'm running 2 emp400 on a 75 and it's always been crystal... i've used ac's before and there really isn't any differences, just really the noise level. so either would suit just fine.

Psssttt... why not just getta canister?


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

If you want to save money you could get a emperor 280.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i hated my ac
i only use emp's now on smaller tanks


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

yeah bio-wheels are very good filters IMO. i have two of them on my 100g and i have never had a problem with them


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Yes biowheels provide more air contact which helps with producing beneficial bacteria.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

:nod: bio wheels are good but some of them have really confusing insturckions. I personnaly have almost always stuck with the acs because of noise but if there not in our rom or in a place where it would annoy you go ahead a get the emp. they are very good for biological filtation.


----------

